# What are your prep-related New Years Resolutions going to be?



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A week and a half out, and it's time to think about what prep-related tasks we're going to tackle next year. I plan on upgrading my solar back-up power system, stockpile more food and work on storing more water. Plus pony up for a couple more rifles and keep an eye out for deals on ammo.

What are yours?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Human powered tools and machines. Be able to complete necessary tasks such as heat, water, carpentry, food, sewing, washing w/o power if necessary.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Work on more solar. It is over priced and not very efficient . It however will supply some small needed power of awhile . Not a long term solution but effective short term.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Put wood heat in my shop. Planning on a wagon setup with a blower. Wood, stove and blower setup so I can remove a window and blow the heat in. That way the insurance, county and bank can suck it.


----------



## Chance Favors (Sep 21, 2017)

I intend to finally open my online prepping supply store. I have my business license, just not the startup capitol I need.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Exercise more and lose weight. I'm so boring.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Exercise more and lose weight. I'm so boring.


You are never boring!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Building up our supply of ammo and improving my shooting skills. 

Creating a new line of concealed carry fashion for women called "femme fatale." :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Exercise more and lose weight. I'm so boring.


Same, here. Maybe this year I'll actually do more than just look at the dumbells.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m going to actually follow along with my exercise tape, just watching it doesn’t work very well


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Same, here. Maybe this year I'll actually do more than just look at the dumbells.


Don't you get enough of that just loggin in?
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Don't you get enough of that just loggin in?
> :tango_face_grin:


Definitely when I go to work!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am going to get my food storage better organized and work on my 1st aid knowledge. Going to try and get more range time in this year as well as increase my workouts a bit. I am holding steady but I would like to drop another 10lbs.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Jeez.. where to start. Probably set up the well to run off a generator short term and look at solar/wind longer term. Chickens and garden in the spring. Hopefully we’ll be able to buy another 12 acres in back of us and will use it for hay and other things. Shotgun.. want to shoot some skeet and basically it’s good all around. Continue to stock pile some food and next year use the garden produce to dehydrate and store. As someone mentioned, hand/manual tools. Already have many and started on a few more (drills, etc) but may add to that. Lastly set up my own shooting range in the back pasture. No reason not to but it hasn’t been a priority.

Books.. yes, books on survival, gardening, husbandry, etc etc. Should the worst happen, the iPad and computer would be worthless for storing information.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Exercise more and lose weight. I'm so boring.


That is my continuing goal as well. Continue to push to get into better shape. Continue to stock ammo and other firearms related preps while prices are super low and supplies are readily available.
Also continue to involve my Daughters in prepping including keeping them shooting.


----------



## morganrogue (Dec 13, 2017)

I want to exercise more and I want to improve my bushcraft/minimalist skills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Try to stay off here as much ..... and get on with my life!


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

Finish paying off the rest of our debt. It's been a long road but we're almost there. Probably pick up a shot gun for duck/goose/upland birds and some more ammo for the rifles. We only keep a 30 day supply of food on hand since we have limited space in our apartment so I'll continue to put more focus on my wild foraging skills. I'd love to have a big garden again but a couple containers on the deck is all we can currently do so we'll see what we come up with for spring.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Limit Killer said:


> Finish paying off the rest of our debt. It's been a long road but we're almost there.


That could be one of your greatest preps. Not owing money gives you some security and sure can free up money to do more constructive things. Good luck!


----------



## Maxence (Dec 22, 2017)

Yep, my parents were also very proud to announce that their house was finally theirs and not somehow a little bit to a bank.
It's a great achievement because it means you worked hard.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

spork said:


> That could be one of your greatest preps. Not owing money gives you some security and sure can free up money to do more constructive things. Good luck!


Thanks man. Both my wife and I took on pretty big debt loads before we met helping family members clean up their lives. It's nice to finally see the end in sight.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

My preps involve paying bills off so I am not anchored to debt. Going through a separation helps, as I see how our money wasnt spent wisely. So far, I am on a path to have over 1500 in monthly debt eliminated by end of year.
Last year I acquired, 2017, many little items.
This year, I want a generator for hurricane season and a better layout of items needed. Right now I have 1 month supply of everything for water purification to toiletries. I want more, and better foods. So, Wise, Mountain or similar types will be bought.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

1) Increase my food storage.
2) Take time do some shooting.
3) Increase my savings.
4) Work on getting a BOL.
5) Buy a get home vehicle to keep in the car.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

More of a hope than a plan at this point as the wife's health remains an issue . But I hope to get back down to Central America and work on helping some relatives finish construction on their house and put in some additional gardens. They have a supply of emergency rations and have a lot of fruit ( orange, banana , mango ) but the vegetable garden is very small. I also want to teach them to can and convince them to get some livestock of their own . I did a lot of vaccinating cattle in the area back in the early 90's for back leg and when they moved there the locals found out we were related have since kept them supplied with beef at cost. My nephew is like I do not know anything about cattle and their is no need anyway. 

I just cannot understand someone with grass not having cattle or goats . He currently rents out his pastures. 

Does it help me in my preps - perhaps not unless things went really bad in the states. Still I want to visit and help them out. If I go I will be using my Jeep/ trailer and BO gear to drive down thru Mexico spending a couple days visiting along the way.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> .......... Still I want to visit and help them out. If I go I will be using my Jeep/ trailer and BO gear to drive down thru Mexico spending a couple days visiting along the way.


Sounds like a boat-load of fun. If you go, take photos for us. Pix, or it never happened! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Like I said with the wife's health it is more hope than a plan right now. 

But here is the Jeep and Trailer. I will not be taking the canoe


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Messed up on the picture


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm going to build a green house, I've acquired most of the windows I will need. I just need to come up with a final plan and get to doing it. I also need to build a new chicken coop this winter for our chick's in the spring.


----------



## theprepared (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm going to experiment more with Intermittent Fasting to train my body to deal with longer and longer stretches without solid food.


----------



## CoveyLeader (Dec 3, 2017)

Increase weapons training to twice a month. Complete my AR parts inventory to be able to rebuild each rifle twice. Finish clearing 1/2 acre of trees. Finish siding the garage. Do the stamped concrete patio/fire pit project for my wife. Maybe start on the privacy fence project. I think that's all.


----------



## CoveyLeader (Dec 3, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> My preps involve paying bills off so I am not anchored to debt. Going through a separation helps, as I see how our money wasnt spent wisely. So far, I am on a path to have over 1500 in monthly debt eliminated by end of year.
> Last year I acquired, 2017, many little items.
> This year, I want a generator for hurricane season and a better layout of items needed. Right now I have 1 month supply of everything for water purification to toiletries. I want more, and better foods. So, Wise, Mountain or similar types will be bought.


If you look at the nutritional content of most storage food, well, there is little. I bit the bullet and store a rotating system of canned (BPA free) and dry goods. I also use a printed inventory system to track the rotation. More work but better nutrition.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

Work toward sustainability our canned goods will only last so long. I want to learn how to get and preserve seeds from the food that I grow so that they can be used the following season. Right now I garden successfully, but always buy seeds from the store. Prepackaged seeds will only last so long. I am also looking into getting some chickens so that we can begin having our own eggs and meat source.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

1. Debt be gone! This should be the year *fingers crossed* I'm really close now.
2. Clean up the firearms I inherited, and if time and money permits, join a range.
3. Complete the copies of emergency binders for the BOB and GHB
4. Build up the offline library - books, and printouts of neat tips, tricks and practices I've collected over the last year from a lot of your posts here :vs_closedeyes:
5. Better exercise routine, over and above the daily stairs (12 stories up), weekly hikes and quarterly backpacking trips (planning for a 10 day trip this summer!).
6. This year I WILL have a garden, if it damn well kills me. All this talk of potatoes around here has me itching to try it now :tango_face_grin:

I'm sure there's more. There always is. But this is top of my head, so I guess it's most important at this time :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

cdell said:


> I'm going to build a green house, I've acquired most of the windows I will need. I just need to come up with a final plan and get to doing it. I also need to build a new chicken coop this winter for our chick's in the spring.


This has been a pipe dream of mine for years. We have a solid plot of ground to plant in and always have a garden growing but a year round green house has always been a dream. That being said... mark one more year that this is going to be just a dream. I hope that you make it! Take pictures if you do.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

DECLUTTER is the name of the game in 2018. We acquire SO much crap these days. All of this sh*t appears to be of some worth so we try and save it, store it, hold on to it, file it away and organize it, when what we really need to do is throw it away. It's not very sustainable and certainly kind of wasteful but the reality is that 2018 for me will be getting rid of a LOT of worthless crap. Sell it, trade it, burn it or throw it away. Phase two will be refusing to let it in the house or on the property. That is my number one goal, declutter and simplify. 

I mentioned in another thread that I rejoined my local gun club after several years so spending quality time on the range will be another goal.

I have my eye on a new 308 and and an over/under shotgun. That will probably happen in 2018.

I also plan on working on and improving my first aid preps in 2018. They are perfectly "fine" right now but I would like to know more and be a bit more mobile with my kit/kits and first aid preps in general.

Try and be humble. Try and listen more and talk less. And always... pick your battles. Only fight the ones that you really need to fight and win the fights that you choose. This includes BS political posts and conversations. Stay away from those. They are time suck and accomplish nothing.

Stay off the radar as much as possible. 

Again... be humble. :vs_peace:


----------

